# Spot-tailed monsters of the marsh



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"I'm Back - North Wind That Is"*

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*

With a group of 21 rescheduling at the last minute, Thursday was like a vacation day for us. Well, maybe not for Captain Harold & Captain TJ who found themselves working hard for the Harrison couple and Paul J. party. Also we were busy wrapping up the final video and photo session for our new commercial- I especially want to thank the following guides for not only volunteering, but also being compensated for going fishing while being filmed. Captain's Jason, Nathan, Cooper, and Nick.

According to guests Paul J. "TJ put us on 18 trout while drifting with live shrimp." We had a lot of small fish as well, it was fun!" Captain Harold found a few nice reds, drums, and some solid trout for the Harrison party. Meanwhile the guides filming the commercial stated "We really had a good day with top water while releasing reds to 25-inches." It was cool to see such a awesome sun rise too.

Thursday afternoon we welcomed a large Rotary Club with 22-guests in from the Hill Country for the next 3-days. We awoke today - (Friday) to some awful bad north winds gusting to 25 mph, and it's getting cooler by the minute. Today will be a real challenge, but I have complete confidence that our guides will work their hardest to please this group.

*Bay Flats Lodge News*

2012- Ducks Unlimited filming TV show for DU TV at the lodge in November.

2012 Benelli on Assignment hosting outdoor writers at lodge in December.

Tight Lines

Captain Chris Martin-Owner
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Cold weather saturday-*

A few nice fish checked in today.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more from this Saturday...*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Cold Weekend Fishing*

October 28, 2012

*Weather Ready*

My hats off to our team at the lodge for doing the best fishing under such adverse weather conditions. Who knew the weather would turn that cold, so fast? This time of the year can be very unpredictable, so being prepared is the key. I suggest having a dry waterproof bag when you venture on the water this time of year. The following items placed in your bag to experience a enjoyable fishing adventure.

Stocking hat
2 pair of gloves
Face protection
Rain jacket
Rain pants
Warm parka style jacket with hood
Snacks
Bottled water
Cell phone
Lighter
Spare dry clothes

This dry waterproof bag should be placed next to all your fishing gear back at home. This way when you decide to go fishing, just grab it like you would a wade fishing box, stringer, poles, and landing net.

*Rotary Club Event*

From wade fishing with top water's and TTF lures to anchored up with bait, and let's not forget drift fishing the flats with live shrimp. Team BFL found themselves working hard to find fish over the weekend. We enjoyed having the Rotary Club event for the 3rd year, and we got to see a lot of regular faces plus a few new ones. Thanks Fritz for trusting BFL with your guests- another year has come and gone.

Sunday afternoon we welcome 23-guests in with an 8-boat schedule on Monday. The weather is calling high of 70, winds from ENE at 5 to 15 mph.

Tight Lines!

Captain Chris Martin


----------

